# Dried Peas and Lentils runout date?



## BML (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a packet of Broth & Soup mix with dried beans, barley, lentils and peas with a run out date of 1.12.2013 
I also have found a packet of Lentilles vertes with a run out date of 2012.
Bearing mind these are what I would refer to as "Dry goods" are these run out dates necessary?


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 18, 2016)

BML said:


> I have a packet of Broth & Soup mix with dried beans, barley, lentils and peas with a run out date of 1.12.2013
> I also have found a packet of Lentilles vertes with a run out date of 2012.
> Bearing mind these are what I would refer to as "Dry goods" are these run out dates necessary?


They shouldn't do you any harm if they've been kept away from any contamination by insects, dirt,  etc., but they may not soften with soaking and cooking.


----------



## BML (Oct 18, 2016)

Many thanks for your reply.  I will soak and cook a few to see what happens.  Many thanks.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 18, 2016)

BML said:


> Many thanks for your reply.  I will soak and cook a few to see what happens.  Many thanks.



Please let us know how they turn out. I just found an old bag of split peas and was wondering if I should use them for soup or pie weights.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 18, 2016)

Make sure you soak them in salted water. If they're not too far gone, salt will help them soften up.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 19, 2016)

BML said:


> I have a packet of Broth & Soup mix with dried beans, barley, lentils and peas with a run out date of 1.12.2013
> I also have found a packet of Lentilles vertes with a run out date of 2012.
> Bearing mind these are what I would refer to as "Dry goods" are these run out dates necessary?



Not necessarily.The worst that could happen is the change in weather, room temperatures would effect them. Here the problem is condensation.
It can't be avoided.

I've had bags of all the above shoved in a cabinet and forgotten about.
None of them cooked well.Not one to give up. I found dehydrating them solved the problem.Didn't     rinse them before dehydrating.Only did that when I needed them for cooking.

HTH

Munky Badger


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2016)

Chef Munky said:


> Not necessarily.The worst that could happen is the change in weather, room temperatures would effect them. Here the problem is condensation.
> It can't be avoided.
> 
> I've had bags of all the above shoved in a cabinet and forgotten about.
> ...



Actually, the worst that can happen is that they're too dry; they continue to lose moisture as they sit and chemical changes occur that make it impossible for them to soften. It might not be possible to save three-year-old legumes.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 19, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, the worst that can happen is that they're too dry; they continue to lose moisture as they sit and chemical changes occur that make it impossible for them to soften. It might not be possible to save three-year-old legumes.



Yes it is possible to save three year old legumes.
Make them and send them over to your neighbors house.
See? problem solved 

Life is easy...In my world.

Munky Badger.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2016)

Chef Munky said:


> Yes it is possible to save three year old legumes.
> Make them and send them over to your neighbors house.
> See? problem solved
> 
> Life is easy...In my world.



With neighbors like yours, that's a great solution!


----------

